# Cypress Cattle Company Lakes



## fwbdave (Nov 29, 2009)

We went to cypress creek lakes in Ponce De Leon on saturday. there are some big fish in those lakes. We caught countless small bream but 10 of the biggest bream I have seen in a long time. We were fishing mainly for bream and crappie with worms, crickets and crappie minnows. I caught 3 big bass all on crappie minnows and a number 8 hook. LOL. The largest was about 4 pounds. We caught 2 big crappie that we brought home and the 10 knot headed bream. we were running late and didnt get there till around 8am and left at 2pm. The place is a little hard to launch in I wouldnt advise a very big draft boat. My 15 foot v-hull was fine in Ice Pond and someone else was in there with a boat bigger than mine. The boat launches are just a sand slope. The bottom at the launch was very hard though and my S10 Blazer had no problems at all in 2wd. We had a great time. Thanks Luke. The one thing I noticed more than anything was there were no mosquitos around. It was kind of strange. I didnt get any pictures since the kid with us had never been fishing before (17 years old) so I let he and his dad take them home. 20 dollars for the day was well worth it. There is zero trash or litter at the place, it is very well taken care of. Cypress Cattle Company - Fishing .....David


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

David, Thanks for the 411. Would I be able to launch my 18 ft flats boat w/ a F150 2 wheel drive. JP


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

Yes! ice pond, sand pond, & tobacco bed pond are all fine for 2wd. got stuck once @ long pond by falling into someone elses ruts. quick cell call to Luke & i was out in 5 minutes. Ron


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

*cypress lakes*

Can you puy me on these lakes, I've never heard of them? Like to try them out.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

*cypress lakes*

Never mind, saw thw link on your post...duh. Thanks


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

wow 88 miles away from my house, i found where it was at by the gps coords on the bottom of ur pic


----------

